# drugs arrived and im scared



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hey all. I just need to rant more than anything. Iui drugs arrived today. Dh in foul mood combination of hearing about couple of unwanted unplanned pregnancies and relatives with no job amd three kids moving to new fab house courtesy of benefits. I cant look at the needles without wanting to pass out... Hes gone yo bed early... When did it come to this....... Excuse typos New phone! X


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Elli

  .  Its just a combination of things today.  I am sure your dh foul mood will lift and that he is just feeling the unfairness of it all.  We have all been there.

Dont worry about the needles, honestly i am not just saying this, but you WILL BE FINE!!  I expect you both just feel a litttle over whelmed.  Why dont you go to bed give him a big cuddle and try and forget about the day. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Coweyes what a journey youve had. I hope you have some positive news. Had long char wth dh hes feeling scared too but typically got angrey at the unfairness of it rather than talking. Xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi ellie78

It is such a hard time for both of u and u will both have ur ups and downs. I completely sympathise with how ur dh is feeling, I am a nurture teacher and see it everyday.  In my job I see a lot of people having children for money, housing and not even bothering to show them love. At times I feel really bitter but I do really love my job. 

I was terrified with the needles but after I did the first one and realised it was ok I was fine doing it every day. Tbh u feel great as u r finally doing something and it's a positive step. Maybe going to far here but since I started 2ww I have found I miss doing them as I feel like there is no more I can do  but wait lol! 

My tip would be to look at the needle to c where the tip is angled.  Pinch ur tummy hard, line the needle up and look away on impact  I promise u hardly feel a thing. 

My dh is the same he can take a while sometimes to talk about how he is feeling, I think they worry about us so much and want to do the manly thing and not burden us! 

Good luck and   x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

elli


Yes we are very lucky as i am just over 20 weeks pregnant.  I remember the early days it was very very hard, but i do think it becomes a bit easier as time goes on.


Hope your dh mood has lifted.


xxx


----------

